# imprimante multi-fonctions HP psc 1215



## kajuma (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans un pétrin pas possible!:rose: Je dois scanner plusieurs documents et mon mac semble ne pas vouloir faire fonctionner le scan de mon imprimante multi-fonctions HP psc 1215 . Pourtant je peux imprimer sans soucis, mais pas scanner, lors de l'installation, il m'écrit: "impossible de reconnaître le périphérique". tout est pourtant bien connecté

est-ce que vous connaissez un astuce qui pourrait m'aider??? Dois-je changer d'imprimante?
merci beaucoup de m'aider!

Karen


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème avec ma vieille HP PSC 2210 ; je me suis rendu compte sur le site de HP que les pilotes fournis par le constructeur n'étaient pas compatibles... Léopard ! 

La seule solution trouvée a été de télécharger VueScan, qui malheureusement est payant....


----------



## Nonoar2mars (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, moi ce n'est pas le scanner, déjà impossible d'ajouter la photosmart 1215 dans configuration d'imprimante, ou plutôt pas de pilote pour celle-ci dans le menu déroulant. J'ai pourtant installé HP_Photosmart_Installer_10.2-10.4
et rien à faire!
Si quelqu'un peux m'éguiller, j'ai regarder le site HP de long en large et rien

PS: je suis avec MacBook Pro sous Tiger (10.4.11 )

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2009)

Déjà, on va être précis sur le nom du modèle. Ce fil traite de la PSC 1215 à ne pas confondre avec la Photosmart 1215.

Il n'y a pas de gestionnaires pour architecture Intel inclus dans Mac OS X.4 concernant la Photosmart 1215.

Il n'y en aura jamais, ce que confirme la situation des logiciels disponibles au téléchargement. Une machine totalement obsolète et abandonnée par HP depuis 2005.

Je te conseille de virer rapidement ce que tu as malencontreusement installé (par la procédure HP).

Néanmoins, il te reste deux solutions :

1. Gutenprint 5.2.3

2. HPIJS
Télécharger et installer dans cet ordre :
&#8212; Ghostscript (gplgs-8.63-ub.dmg)
&#8212; Foomatic-RIP
&#8212; HPIJS (hpijs-2.8.12-ub.dmg)


----------

